# Australian Federal Police Check - Update



## Veronika Hurbis (Jun 6, 2008)

This is an update from the MIA:

Form 1101 is no longer to be used, and the new form - available at: http://www.afp.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/90643/NPC-Application_form.pdf - is to be used from now on. 

Apparently the AFP will accept the old Form 1101 for a while longer, but this is only so that any old forms that have been signed already and/or posted already can be processed.

As for completing the forms, when completing the new National Police Check Application Form you should ensure that for Question 4 (Purpose of NPC) on page 2 you enter the number 33. Code 33 is the correct code for Immigration/Citizenship. 

Applications will not be processed without that code number.

Fingerprints are not required.

More information can be found here: National Police Checks - AFP

Cheers,
Veronika


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks very much for the update Veronika.

Dolly


----------

